# Hi, new member into Wing Chun from Essex, UK.



## Krattyboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Greetings Martial talk! I'm completely new here and looking forward to learn and maybe one day contribute to this great site.

A little about me, live in Essex in the U.K. 
I've been practicing Wing Chun Kung fu for around 15 months and my enthusiasm continues to grow. I also practice Ashtanga Yoga which I find amazing for my energy and flexibility. They seem to go rather well together.

If anyone is looking for someone to train Wing Chun Chi Sao drills local to me for mutual benefit, get in touch.

I'm hopefully going to be in possession of a wooden dummy next week which is rather exciting. 

All the best people!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome to MT! I won't make any Essex jokes, well maybe one or two lol.
You'll find plenty who share your enthusiasms here but perhaps not too many near you though as it's mainly an American site with some from other countries. We have a few more Brits these days than when I started here though, so have fun they are nice people here.


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 8, 2017)

Krattyboy said:


> Greetings Martial talk! I'm completely new here and looking forward to learn and maybe one day contribute to this great site.
> 
> A little about me, live in Essex in the U.K.
> I've been practicing Wing Chun Kung fu for around 15 months and my enthusiasm continues to grow. I also practice Ashtanga Yoga which I find amazing for my energy and flexibility. They seem to go rather well together.
> ...


Welcome, I too am a Wing Chun practitioner.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Yanli (Jul 6, 2022)

Krattyboy said:


> Greetings Martial talk! I'm completely new here and looking forward to learn and maybe one day contribute to this great site.
> 
> A little about me, live in Essex in the U.K.
> I've been practicing Wing Chun Kung fu for around 15 months and my enthusiasm continues to grow. I also practice Ashtanga Yoga which I find amazing for my energy and flexibility. They seem to go rather well together.
> ...


  Can I suggest adding in Wu Shu, it is a very good added training. Some people have difficulty at being smooth and graceful with their moves. Many times people tend to become stiff with their moves after practicing with the wooden dummy, this can limit the force you project with each block and strike. How do you like practicing the sticky hand technique?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2022)

Yanli said:


> Can I suggest adding in Wu Shu, it is a very good added training. Some people have difficulty at being smooth and graceful with their moves. Many times people tend to become stiff with their moves after practicing with the wooden dummy, this can limit the force you project with each block and strike. How do you like practicing the sticky hand technique?



5 year old post, doubt he will be reading your suggestion


----------



## Yanli (Jul 7, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> 5 year old post, doubt he will be reading your suggestion


  Lol, I sometimes forget to look at how old the post is, I am somewhat new at this. Thanks for reminding me to look at the posting date.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2022)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk


Still a 5 year old post.  😅


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Still a 5 year old post.  😅



I wasn't polite then, it was an oversite. 
I corrected it now.


----------

